# NetworkManager Fehler in libnm-settings-plugin-ifnet.so

## LinuxTom

Hallo Leute,

wo setzte ich zur Lösung bei diesem Fehler an:

```
NetworkManager: [Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

NetworkManager: [New Thread 0xb6fa5b70 (LWP 2134)]

NetworkManager: 0xb7899424 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

NetworkManager: #0  0xb7899424 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

NetworkManager: #1  0xb77962ab in waitpid () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

NetworkManager: #2  0x080a2649 in nm_logging_backtrace ()

NetworkManager: #3  0x08087bf5 in ?? ()

NetworkManager: #4  <signal handler called>

NetworkManager: #5  0xb71573eb in ifnet_init () from /usr/lib/NetworkManager/libnm-settings-plugin-ifnet.so

NetworkManager: #6  0xb715f31a in reload_parsers () from /usr/lib/NetworkManager/libnm-settings-plugin-ifnet.so

NetworkManager: #7  0xb7155d5d in ?? () from /usr/lib/NetworkManager/libnm-settings-plugin-ifnet.so

NetworkManager: #8  0xb71566e1 in ?? () from /usr/lib/NetworkManager/libnm-settings-plugin-ifnet.so

NetworkManager: #9  0x080ce501 in nm_system_config_interface_init ()

NetworkManager: #10 0x080cd91c in nm_sysconfig_settings_new ()

NetworkManager: #11 0x0809ac7c in nm_manager_get ()

NetworkManager: #12 0x08088c64 in main ()

NetworkManager: 

NetworkManager: Thread 2 (Thread 0xb6fa5b70 (LWP 2134)):

NetworkManager: #0  0xb7899424 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

NetworkManager: #1  0xb7407fe4 in poll () from /lib/libc.so.6

NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

NetworkManager: #2  0xb75194ab in g_poll () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

NetworkManager: #3  0xb75091af in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

NetworkManager: #4  0xb7509933 in g_main_loop_run () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

NetworkManager: #5  0xb76d56a4 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0

NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

NetworkManager: #6  0xb7531aef in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

NetworkManager: #7  0xb778de12 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

NetworkManager: #8  0xb741233e in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

NetworkManager: 

NetworkManager: Thread 1 (Thread 0xb7167700 (LWP 2049)):

NetworkManager: #0  0xb7899424 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

NetworkManager: #1  0xb77962ab in waitpid () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

NetworkManager: #2  0x080a2649 in nm_logging_backtrace ()

NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

NetworkManager: #3  0x08087bf5 in ?? ()

NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

NetworkManager: #4  <signal handler called>

NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

NetworkManager: #5  0xb71573eb in ifnet_init () from /usr/lib/NetworkManager/libnm-settings-plugin-ifnet.so

NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

NetworkManager: #6  0xb715f31a in reload_parsers () from /usr/lib/NetworkManager/libnm-settings-plugin-ifnet.so

NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

NetworkManager: #7  0xb7155d5d in ?? () from /usr/lib/NetworkManager/libnm-settings-plugin-ifnet.so

NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

NetworkManager: #8  0xb71566e1 in ?? () from /usr/lib/NetworkManager/libnm-settings-plugin-ifnet.so

NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

NetworkManager: #9  0x080ce501 in nm_system_config_interface_init ()

NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

NetworkManager: #10 0x080cd91c in nm_sysconfig_settings_new ()

NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

NetworkManager: #11 0x0809ac7c in nm_manager_get ()

NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

NetworkManager: #12 0x08088c64 in main ()

NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

NetworkManager: A debugging session is active.

NetworkManager: 

NetworkManager:    Inferior 1 [process 2049] will be detached.

NetworkManager: 

NetworkManager: Quit anyway? (y or n) [answered Y; input not from terminal]

NetworkManager: ******************* END **********************************
```

----------

## LinuxTom

Auch mit der Version 0.8.6.0 kommt der gleiche Fehler. Es scheint am Kernelaufruf zu liegen. Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee dazu?

----------

## LinuxTom

Durch:

```
NetworkManager[8279]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Initializing!

NetworkManager[8279]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: management mode: managed

NetworkManager[8279]: <warn> caught signal 11. Generating backtrace...
```

Habe ich managed auf false gestellt und da kommt der Fehler nicht mehr.

```
[ifnet]

managed=false
```

Was bedeutet das genau?

----------

